# Steve Franics?



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Givony also reports that signing Dooling could open things up for the Magic to deal Steve Francis, who has been the subject of trade rumors this summer. Givony's source indicated that the Lakers are one of the teams reportedly very interested in acquiring Francis and that Lamar Odom would not be included in the discussions.


Real GM Link here


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

I would not like Francis in LA, I don't think we need him.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

We don't need a player who can show off his breasts after making a huge basket.


----------



## GuYoM (Jun 2, 2005)

Lynx said:


> We don't need a player who can show off his breasts after making a huge basket.


Its true, id rather stoudamire , brevin knight or watson for drive the team. One of their would be a good choice.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)




----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm just curious, what would you guys consider a fair deal for Francis?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Ahhhh helllll naw. If he wasn't so selfish and if he could play d and not commit turnovers all the time then he'd be ok.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Francis can be selfish when it's questionable who the best player on the team on is. But with the Lakers, he knows he is definitely the 2nd option. He will be alot more willing to give up the ball. Add that to his unstoppable penetration and the Lakers will be a much improved team. It won't be difficult for the Lakers to obtain him... his trade value has fallen off dramatically lately and the Magic may just be looking at expiring contracts and pieces for the future.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

come on you guys, francis may not be the ideal guard to play along-side kobe, but he is a bonefide star that will make us instantly better, especially if odom is not involved in the trade--so long as francis is willing to learn and stay within the triangle why not,, whose better than him thats a realistic option for us,, every team steve has played on he has been the number 1 option and if he buys into the system he'd be great for us


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

Doug Christy wants out of Orlando and wants to head west, I would not be suprised to see him packaged with Steve Francis. This is what I came up with:

Los Angeles Lakers trade:
C Vlade Divac (retiring)
PF Brian Grant (most likely would be waived)
SF Devean George
C Andrew Bynum

Orlando Magic trade:
PG Steve Francis
SG Doug Christie

Orlando does this to save themselves a bunch of money and they land Bynum to pair with Dwight. Lakers do this to become a playoff team, one reason I do not think this would happen though is because I do not belive the Lakers would trade Bynum.

Projected Starting Lineups

*Orlando Magic*
C Kelvin Cato
PF Dwight Howard
SF Grant Hill
SG Hedo Turkoglu
PG Jameer Nelson

*Los Angeles Lakers*
C Chris Mihm
PF Kwame Brown
SF Lamar Odom
SG Kobe Bryant
PG Steve Francis


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> Doug Christy wants out of Orlando and wants to head west, I would not be suprised to see him packaged with Steve Francis. This is what I came up with:
> 
> Los Angeles Lakers trade:
> C Vlade Divac (retiring)
> ...


lakers are all ready a playoff team...and do u really think they'll trade "the next shaq"


----------



## EuroScout (Jun 4, 2003)

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> Doug Christy wants out of Orlando and wants to head west, I would not be suprised to see him packaged with Steve Francis. This is what I came up with:
> 
> Los Angeles Lakers trade:
> C Vlade Divac (retiring)
> ...


ok so if Grant is trade he can't be waived by Orlando
and Bynum can't be trade until december


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

My mistake on Bynum since he was signed and yes the Magic can waive Grant. Also the Lakers are not a playoff team you have no point guard, Kwame and Mihm up front (both need to step up) and no depth. The trade would still work if you repleace Bynum with Sasha Vujacic.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

you guys are really picky with your point gaurds...at this rate we are goin to have sasha as our starter...come on guys...GP is better than chucky and also Francis is better than chucky so lay off guys...we need a point gaurd and who ever we get i will be behind him 100%


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

well as long as Bynum, Kobe, Lamar, and Kwame aren't in the trade...everyone else is tradeable even Chris Mihm. Maybe they want Grant's contract cuz Orlando also wants to be there in 07 going after FREE AGENTS.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> well as long as Bynum, Kobe, Lamar, and Kwame aren't in the trade...everyone else is tradeable *even Chris Mihm*. Maybe they want Grant's contract cuz Orlando also wants to be there in 07 going after FREE AGENTS.


:laugh:I'm sorry, that part was just funny. I'd be all over Earl Watson if I was the Lakers. I don't think Franchis would be good with Kobe, and also..Damon..well I mean, if you want Kobe or Odom or Kwame to get the ball with 4-5 seconds left on teh shot clock, he'd be great.


----------



## kobe8isthebest (Jul 21, 2005)

he will be good here only if they all play as a team to win and they might be the best team ever.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Steve Francis and Kobe Bryant...hhmm 

A lot of dribbling and 
shot clock violations.
:thinking:


----------



## kobe8isthebest (Jul 21, 2005)

The One said:


> Steve Francis and Kobe Bryant...hhmm
> 
> A lot of dribbling and shot clock violations.
> :thinking:


why u hatin dawg, stick with ur nuggets and pray fo them to make da playoff this next season cuz they were lucky last year.

Kobe is the best player in the nba, and 10 times better than melo.

he dribbles alot? u make me laugh dawg.

Kobe will prove the whole world wrong next season....you just have to sit and wait ..holla back.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

kobe8isthebest said:


> why u hatin dawg, stick with ur nuggets and pray fo them to make da playoff this next season cuz they were lucky last year.
> 
> Kobe is the best player in the nba, and 10 times better than melo.
> 
> ...


Your right. I was really just trying to be funny. Steve Frances will definitely help the team if and _only if _ he's comfortable with being 2nd option and the triangle. If not it's useless. As far a Kobe, I was just refering to his last season when he was a walking turnover. This year will be different since he doesn't have to control the whole offense.

P.S - I'm not a Nuggets fan. I'm a Lakers Fan. I really don't know why I selected this avertar


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

kobe8isthebest said:


> why u hatin dawg, stick with ur nuggets and pray fo them to make da playoff this next season cuz they were lucky last year.
> 
> Kobe is the best player in the nba, and 10 times better than melo.
> 
> ...


 He's not hating.. He's right..

We're trying to build a championship team here. Not try to make moves just for the sake of improving our team. Isaiah Thomas did that and now look what he has. An improved team, but absolutely no chance for the championship. This is the reason we did not trade for Baron Davis. After this season, you will look back and be glad we didn't. I guarantee it. A team with Kobe, Odom, and Francis will not win the championship. You think Stevie would comply with the triangle? :laugh: Get some sense guys. I'd much rather be picky and suffer in the short term than become another version of the Knicks.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

kobe8isthebest said:


> why u hatin dawg, stick with ur nuggets and pray fo them to make da playoff this next season cuz they were lucky last year.
> 
> Kobe is the best player in the nba, and 10 times better than melo.
> 
> ...


***REMOVED BY JAMEL*** The Nuggets will at least be 12 games better then the Lakers next year. Kobe Bryant and Lamar Odom are all you have in terms of proven players. The Nuggets have a solid rotation of Marcus Camby, Nene, Kenyon Martin, Carmello Anthony, DerMarr Johnson, Andre Miller and Earl Boykins. Care to explain how Kobe will automatically fix all the Lakers problems? Will he suddenly start playing center, will he also bring the ball up the court. The West is to strong for the Lakers to make the playoffs because as of now they have tons of holes on there roster in a shrinking free agent market.

*** REMOVED BY JAMEL***


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> Haha, don't bring that ghetto **** to this board "dawg". The Nuggets will at least be 12 games better then the Lakers next year. Kobe Bryant and Lamar Odom are all you have in terms of proven players. The Nuggets have a solid rotation of Marcus Camby, Nene, Kenyon Martin, Carmello Anthony, DerMarr Johnson, Andre Miller and Earl Boykins. Care to explain how Kobe will automatically fix all the Lakers problems? Will he suddenly start playing center, will he also bring the ball up the court. The West is to strong for the Lakers to make the playoffs because as of now they have tons of holes on there roster in a shrinking free agent market.
> 
> "holla back"


So much doubt.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Lakers would be fools not to trade for Francis if he can be had for Baron Davis style cheap (like Mihm, George and Vlade or something). Let's face it, even if he can't play in the triangle he'll be better for the team than Watson or Lue. People said Payton couldn't play in the triangle either, and he had the best season of any Laker point guard since Nick the quick. Plus I'm not sure if Francis can not play in the triangle. He played off the ball a lot in Houston, especially with Moochie in the game. 

Honestly, after giving Butler and Atkins away for a medicore PF and likely losing Grant, Vlade and Turiaf we need to make some desperate moves to make the playoffs.

And get back to the topic, hint: it's not the Nuggets.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

I am not even a Nuggets fan I was just saying my thoughts on kobe8isthebest remarks. Steve, Kobe and Lamar would get you guys in the playoffs and it would be an exciting team to watch


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Man I need to change my avatar.


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

[email protected] already being a playoff team... hahahaha


Magic wouldnt trade for Bynum's bust ***...... why trade for a retired person WTF... George and Grant, WOMP WOMP........

Francis is worth more then them.......... bad move for the Magic


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Triangle fit or not, you can't pass up the opportunity to get Steve Francis for expiring contracts and picks. I'd do it without hesitation.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

OT:what happend to LAfever?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

EHL said:


> Triangle fit or not, you can't pass up the opportunity to get Steve Francis for expiring contracts and picks. I'd do it without hesitation.


True, true... :greatjob:


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

I would be completely shocked if something like this took place. For starters Francis is on the books through the 2008/2009 season at a hefty price. Kupchak seems to be clearing space for FA in 2-3 years, this would go against that in a big way. 

And the last reason I don't see it happening, it would go against Phil's layout. Which looks to be a bunch of long guys who can run the floor and defend and play unselfish basketball in the triangle. 

I would think Orlando could land more for Stevie as well.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

bballlife said:


> I would be completely shocked if something like this took place. For starters Francis is on the books through the 2008/2009 season at a hefty price. Kupchak seems to be clearing space for FA in 2-3 years, this would go against that in a big way.
> 
> And the last reason I don't see it happening, it would go against Phil's layout. Which looks to be a bunch of long guys who can run the floor and defend and play unselfish basketball in the triangle.
> 
> I would think Orlando could land more for Stevie as well.


Agreed. Nice Avatar :biggrin:


----------



## kobe8isthebest (Jul 21, 2005)

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> ***REMOVED BY JAMEL*** The Nuggets will at least be 12 games better then the Lakers next year. Kobe Bryant and Lamar Odom are all you have in terms of proven players. The Nuggets have a solid rotation of Marcus Camby, Nene, Kenyon Martin, Carmello Anthony, DerMarr Johnson, Andre Miller and Earl Boykins. Care to explain how Kobe will automatically fix all the Lakers problems? Will he suddenly start playing center, will he also bring the ball up the court. The West is to strong for the Lakers to make the playoffs because as of now they have tons of holes on there roster in a shrinking free agent market.
> 
> *** REMOVED BY JAMEL***


doese it bother u dawg? then it's ur probs not mine.

***EDIT****


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

I don't want Steve Francis....

This team already has a franchise player, and a damm good one at that.

This would just ruin the Lakers, then Phil would blame it all on Kobe and he would be traded to the Bulls or Clippers for Cory Magette....

Got Rice?


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> My mistake on Bynum since he was signed and yes the Magic can waive Grant. Also the Lakers are not a playoff team you have no point guard, Kwame and Mihm up front (both need to step up) and no depth. The trade would still work if you repleace Bynum with Sasha Vujacic.


soo, devean george and sasha for steve francis and doug christie....it seems crazy for orlando,,,,if they do this trade it would be b/c they want to continue to rebuild through free agency, which actually makes alot of sense b/c francis' trade value isnt very high right now


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

Orlando would make good off that trade because next year Tony Battie, Kelvin Cato expire thats about 13 mil, then in two years Brian Grant and Grant Hills contracts would expire, about 30 mil. I dont see how the Lakers could turn down that trade. Christy would be a good backup with his great passing skills and defense. Steve Francis is to good a player to turn down when you are not giving up much.

*Clien I want to join the Shmandy Schmilishmokis fanbase. Milonakus's show is hilarious.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

If we dont have to give up kobe or LO and we wouldnt be able to give up Kwame, I'd be down for the trade definatly. But then again we'd be the most hated team ever full of guys that aren't liked by most cuz of stuff they did (kobe-cheating, LO-Smokin, Kwame-slackin, Franchise-Bein Selfish) I'd love it tho, It would be an entertaining season.

But then again, why wouldnt we do it? to keep all our big players, to have a 1-2-3-4 of Francis, Kobe, LO and Kwame wouldnt be a bad thing IMO


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Teezy said:


> If we dont have to give up kobe or LO and we wouldnt be able to give up Kwame, I'd be down for the trade definatly. But then again we'd be the most hated team ever full of guys that aren't liked by most cuz of stuff they did (kobe-cheating, LO-Smokin, Kwame-slackin, Franchise-Bein Selfish) I'd love it tho, It would be an entertaining season.
> 
> But then again, why wouldnt we do it? to keep all our big players, to have a 1-2-3-4 of Francis, Kobe, LO and Kwame wouldnt be a bad thing IMO


Definitely will support "The Misfits" idea.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

lol fa sho


----------



## celtsb34 (Apr 22, 2005)

Steve Francis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

all the lakers need is 2 cocky players kobe and steve

and if not steve francis how about Gary Payton.


What are the lakers thinking payton or francis who would you take?


----------



## kobe8isthebest (Jul 21, 2005)

celtsb34 said:


> Steve Francis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> all the lakers need is 2 cocky players kobe and steve
> 
> ...



I'll take payton, sign him then trade 'em back for Banks.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

kobe8isthebest said:


> I'll take payton, sign him then trade 'em back for Banks.


I like this idea! :clap:


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

dooling got signed by the magic. Maybe it happens?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Teezy said:


> dooling got signed by the magic. Maybe it happens?


i dunno i dont seee this happening but if it does YAY


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> i dunno i dont seee this happening but if it does YAY


i hope it happens, it would make this team just that much more fun to watch w/ a tandum of francis, kobe, odom- thats cool


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

There's no feasible way for this trade to happen unless Odom is included. You do realize that both teams have to agree on a deal for it to happen, correct? Just checking. If Kobe, Odom, Bynum and Kwame are all not in the deal why is Steve Francis' name even involved?


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

hobojoe said:


> There's no feasible way for this trade to happen unless Odom is included. You do realize that both teams have to agree on a deal for it to happen, correct? Just checking. If Kobe, Odom, Bynum and Kwame are all not in the deal why is Steve Francis' name even involved?


yeah its stupid for orlando, but if what they want to do is clear cap space to hopefully bring in a high quality free-agent or 2 down the road LA has some expireing contracts that would allow for a lot of cap space in acouple of yrs------but i still think that kind of a trade for orlando is silly-unless they have some other insentive for trading him(attitude problem or somthin maybe?)idk


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

The Lakers problem last year was up front ,not guard! You never trade big for small! There are very few big men in the league that are any good.

Francis adds scoring , we don't need scoring!! We need defense,which Francis doesn't help at all. Lakers always build from the paint first then to the guards. 

Francis has played on bad teams everywhere he has gone. If Francis is so good, he can win where he is, we don't need little guards. We won three rings with guards avg 13pts a game! We already had Christie, we don't want him or his paranoid wife.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

we'd be like the Portland FailBlazers/JailBlazers 



The One said:


> Definitely will support "The Misfits" idea.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> we'd be like the Portland FailBlazers/JailBlazers


I don't get the reference... I'm pretty sure the only Laker with a criminal record is Kwame.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Doubt we have to worry about it.. 

Magic planning future with Francis

Several NBA teams have called the Orlando Magic this summer, wondering about the availability of talented but sometimes tempestuous guard Steve Francis.

None have gotten very far.

When Francis attended the Magic's summer-league games in Las Vegas earlier this month, he met with Magic officials to talk about several things, including the trade rumors that continue to circulate around him.

What he learned from that meeting was that he wasn't going anywhere. But it wasn't just the Magic getting the calls from other teams.

"I'd be misleading you if I said, 'I have not received calls from around the league,' people wondering what Steve wanted to do," said Francis' agent, Jeff Fried, who was vacationing in Florida last week. "The interest from other teams was genuine. But Steve likes Orlando. And based on our discussions with the Magic, they like him here."

The upcoming addition of point guard Keyon Dooling led to one rumor that he could be traded to the Los Angeles Lakers, possibly for Lamar Odom. There was talk about a trade to the Minnesota Timberwolves. There was talk about him going to the Boston Celtics for Paul Pierce.

[More in URL]


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh it's a inside joke if you don't like the Blazers, people in Portland who didn't like them use to call them the JailBlazers because ya....they would always get in trouble with the law not neccessarily Prison. 


Jamel Irief said:


> I don't get the reference... I'm pretty sure the only Laker with a criminal record is Kwame.


----------



## lafever8 (Jun 26, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> OT:what happend to LAfever?


me? i got suspended for telling everyone to join my fantasy football league. now i'm back and better then ever.


----------

